# Lake rockwell



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad yo see they finally made the property up the road from lake rockwell no trespassing and a tow away zone. Couldnt believe someone actually dumped off an old couch there last year. What dirtbag would actually do that? Maybe this will help keep the rest of the trash at the lake to a minimum. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I saw the sign the other day, now to see if they enforce it.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

i bet they do, streetsboro police probaly have a tow company lined up to get trespassers out of there. that will be pricey i bet..


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

I was kind of dissappointed when I drove out Sunday(3/17) to Fish Rockwell for Pike and saw those signs; I was led to believe I could park there. I am also very against littering and such but it would be nice if one could park somewhere to fish the lake off of rt 14. I was also told of a house that would allow parking which from what I understand is no longer. Oh well I guess my Pike fishing will take place elsewhere.


Good Fishing,
Mike


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racn3636 (Feb 21, 2012)

I just plan on having my wife drop me off and pick me up. I really hope it will cut down on the dirtbags littering diwn there. I quit fishing there last year because of all the trash and then when i saw someone dumped off a couch just un believable how disrespectful some people are to other peoples property. And then they ruin it for everyone. Thats the way it always goes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

racn3636 said:


> I just plan on having my wife drop me off and pick me up. I really hope it will cut down on the dirtbags littering diwn there. I quit fishing there last year because of all the trash and then when i saw someone dumped off a couch just un believable how disrespectful some people are to other peoples property. And then they ruin it for everyone. Thats the way it always goes.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I thought of that to, however it might not be worth the hassle for me because of the 30min drive. Maybe I could find a mall or something for the wife in the area? Hey if it cuts down on the trash i'm all for it. I have seen a lot of trash in the National Park by the Cuyahoga river I fish, a few years ago I filled 3 bags with bottles,cans and bait containers etc.. I then e-mail the National Park system-they said they are going to have more rangers in the area.

Good Fishing,
Mike


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

Not gonna stop the trash. Might stop some traffic though.....good Pike fishing there right now though! I worked a white spinner and floated some big shiners from Marks bait shop and caught 7. One was 41 inches. I left my phone in my truck like a dumbazz. My wife dropped me off. Good luck


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

This Trash Talk is getting under my skin.Though not funny at all, I and many others have lost places to Fish and Hunt,Because these lazy dirt bags have to sneak around and leave a mess for some one else to clean-up. After it's all said and done if this is left to the County or Township then the Tax payers are the ones that pay for this in the end.


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

41 inches???? Really??


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Now Mark only needs to start a drop off/pick up service to and from there and he'll be in the $$$. Get on it Mark! LOL!


----------



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a little off subject but.. do the amount of northerns moving up stream out of Rockwell really affect the number of Pike say 2-8 miles up stream? Even up tords mantua? Its hard to believe I'm catching more than a few on a days trip a few miles upstream from Rockwell, that have come out of the lake.if that makes any sense?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Put in a little more time and you'll hit the 45" mark in no time. My largest was 49" and believe there are bigger ones in there. Good to hear you got into some nice fish. Wait till the water warms a bit and those huge bass will bending your pole along with the pike............Mark


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

pymybob said:


> Now Mark only needs to start a drop off/pick up service to and from there and he'll be in the $$$. Get on it Mark! LOL!


I have a van and should be able to do a drop off-pick up service during shop hours. Let me give it a little more thought..........Mark


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

wow, sounds like there are some monsters in that lake! 

Mark- I think the shuttle service is a great idea.

Good Fishing,
Mike


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Mark,

Maybe you could get some walkie talkies and then the fishermen could call you for a pick up if there is enough range on them. I've been thinking of trying that spot for years, but never have.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I live a mile down the road and this lake is all about timing. Very little depth besides the creek channel that you can get to. Most is very shallow. It's usually skunk or fast and furious. More often skunk. But it's true you have trophy potential with bass, pike, ESP crappie, and channels.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

bassmastermjb said:


> I have a van and should be able to do a drop off-pick up service during shop hours. Let me give it a little more thought..........Mark


Wow that's a great idea.


----------



## pikekilla (Aug 28, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of a pike in the 41-49 inch range from the Cuyahoga... I am not saying I do not believe you, but in a friendly way, I cannot believe it..


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I have a pic from just downstream of Rockwell of a fish over 40 let me see if I can find it

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

racn3636 said:


> Glad yo see they finally made the property up the road from lake rockwell no trespassing and a tow away zone. Couldnt believe someone actually dumped off an old couch there last year. What dirtbag would actually do that? Maybe this will help keep the rest of the trash at the lake to a minimum.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Smells like pee and poo under the bridge with alot of trash.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

BobcatJB said:


> I have a pic from just downstream of Rockwell of a fish over 40 let me see if I can find it
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I know which one you are talking about  He was a slob. Didn't we get a few that were in the 40" range? I'll have to look at my pics later


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

pikekilla said:


> I would love to see a picture of a pike in the 41-49 inch range from the Cuyahoga... I am not saying I do not believe you, but in a friendly way, I cannot believe it..


Make plans to fish off the causeway on Lake Rockwell the next couple of weekends if the temps get above 45-50 degrees. All you need is a #4 or #5 Mepps with white skirt and a decent rod/reel set up. You'll see first hand what the Cuyahoga produces.............Mark


----------



## robburmeister (Mar 24, 2013)

Went out to Rockwell today and you cant even pay to park at the house at the end of the causeway any more. Apparently people that have been parking there have been steeling things from the property and leaving there trash behind. I guess if you cant get dropped off there you cant fish. i cant belive how much trash is left behind there,its truly sad.


----------



## CrappieFisher (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow, don't suprise me. Most people are just PIGS and to lazy to pick up after themselves. Oh well, at least my brother and I have someone to drop us off down there. Good luck!


----------



## robburmeister (Mar 24, 2013)

Yeah I grew up with the people in the house so they.still let me park. It's a great place to.fish.have fun this year should be great


----------

